# Kaufberatung: Asus, Dell oder doch was anderes?



## SilentDemise (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir ein Notebook zulegen. Momentan schwanke ich zwischen dem Dell 1530 und dem Asus G1S. Allerdings bin ich mir da keineswegs sicher.
Beim Dell Notebook scheint es schwächen beim Display zu geben, während das Asus wohl sehr warm zu werden scheint.
Beide Notebooks weisen in den Angeboten folgende Konfigurationen auf:
T7700
1440*900 WUXGA+ Display Glare Type mit TL
nvidia 8600 m GT 256 DDR3
4GB DDR2 667MHz
250GB 5400 U/Min Platte
auch die Akkus unterscheiden sich kaum. Beim Dell würde ein erweitern des Akkus auf 9 Zellen ein kippen des Gerätes hervorrufen, wäre quasi wie ein Sockel hinten.http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/29191.jpg
Sieht man hier ganz gut.

Hat jemand anregungen, erfahrungen oder auch vorschläge für andere Geräte? 

Zu den Einsatzgebieten ist neben Office Betrieb vor allem DVD Betrieb und spiele der mittleren Anforderungsklasse wie The Witcher, Company of Heroes und ähnliches zu nennen.
Mein Preisrahmen ist ca 1600 Euro.

Ich freu mich über jede Idee und jeden Tipp


----------



## Klutten (17. Februar 2008)

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, ein Notebook von Dell zu kaufen. Der Service ist unerreicht und auch der Treibersupport ist sehr gut und aktuell. Ich nutze Dell Notebooks seit vielen Jahren und hatte nie Probleme damit. Mein aktuelles X1 läuft super, und das bei täglichem Transport und Einsatz.

Wir haben vor zwei Wochen fünf XPS M1330 bei Dell geordert, und alle Bekannten sind hellauf davon begeistert. Das Design ist mittlerweile richtig schick geworden. Solltest du die Möglichkeit haben, greif zum LED-Display. Es hat eine grandiose Helligkeit und sieht noch besser aus als das normale Glossy-Display.

Über IT-Premier in Hildesheim kannst du oft noch bessere Preise aushandeln als mit Dell. Auch bei der Dell Hotline kann man manchmal einen Betrag X aushandeln. Angebote einholen ist Pflicht.


----------



## riedochs (17. Februar 2008)

Schau dich mal bei den Fujitsu Siemens Lifebooks um. Was besseres hatte ich bisher nicht in der Hand. Mein 1. E8010 läuft seit über 3 Jahren Problemlos. Das 2. E8010 habe ich erst seit 4 Wochen (gebraucht gekauft), weil mein Thinkpad nach 1,5 Jahren defekt ist.

Die Serviceverträge sind günstig. So bezahlt man für 3 Jahre vor Ort innerhalb von 48 Stunden ca 50.


----------



## der_schnitter (17. Februar 2008)

Jetzt erzählen natürlich alle,welche Notebooks sie haben und sie dir ihren Hersteller empfehlen...
Dells sind beim Support wahrlich unerreicht und sie laufen super,aber wenn du richtig aufs Geld schaust bist du mit einem anderen Hersteller besser dran.Aber nimm keinen von Acer,die sind genauso teuer wie Dell,meines Erachtens nach aber leider auch schlechter in Sachen Preis/Leistung.
Und ich glaube nicht,dass du 4GB RAM brauchst,wenn du nicht gerade Virtuelle Computer laufen lässt.Denn zum Spielen/DVDs gucken reichen dir auch 2GB.Die grob 30 investierst du lieber in ein Spiel


----------



## SilentDemise (17. Februar 2008)

die 4GB waren in den angeboten drin, mir würden natürlich auch 2 reichen 
Laptop ist ja schon auch ne anschaffung wo man auf qualität achten muss .x


----------



## HTS (18. Februar 2008)

DELL hat im Firmenkunden-Service einen hervorragenden Ruf, aber ich habe auch immer wieder mal gehört, dass es da bei den Privatkunden ganz anders aussehen soll... eigene Erfahrungen habe ich da aber noch nicht gesammelt.

Meine beiden Geschäftsnotebooks sind allerdings auch einwandfrei gelaufen, wenn es privat ähnlich aussieht, braucht man den Service hoffentlich nicht 

Von Lenovo/IBM sollte man auf jeden Fall abraten, zumindest, wenn man den letzten Kundenberichten in der ct vertraut.

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Mayday21 (18. Februar 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> DELL hat im Firmenkunden-Service einen hervorragenden Ruf, aber ich habe auch immer wieder mal gehört, dass es da bei den Privatkunden ganz anders aussehen soll... eigene Erfahrungen habe ich da aber noch nicht gesammelt.


Naja, meine Firma als Großkunde ist im Moment wahrlich nicht begeistert vom Service und überlegt gerade zu wechseln ...


----------



## der_schnitter (18. Februar 2008)

HTS schrieb:


> D
> Von Lenovo/IBM sollte man auf jeden Fall abraten, zumindest, wenn man den letzten Kundenberichten in der ct vertraut.


Also die IBM Computer sind noch derbe gut.Leider wurde die PC-sparte ja an Lenovo abgetreten und seitdem sind die Dinger nichts besonderes mehr.Auf mein Thinkpad kann ich mich noch draufsetzen und das läuft seit ca. vier Jahren ohne Mucken 
Aber am ehestens würde noch Dell taugen.Der Rest meiner Familie nutzt durch die Bank Dell Computer und ist vollkommen zufrieden,was mit anderen Herstellern nicht immer der Fall war  (wir hatten aber noch nie mit dem Support zu tun)


----------

